# The LE Monte 2008 Sublime: One HUGE stick!



## jamie140 (Jun 14, 2009)

Makes a Siglo VI look positively dainty!


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Smoked one about a month ago and it was 2 hours of heaven:biggrin1:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Cool Pic Thanks


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Stonefox said:


> Smoked one about a month ago and it was 2 hours of heaven:biggrin1:


They are nice. I smoked through a couple of them within a couple of weeks of getting them.


----------



## jamie140 (Jun 14, 2009)

madurolover said:


> They are nice. I smoked through a couple of them within a couple of weeks of getting them.


I'm going to try one tonight if it's not raining.

Do you guys even see the pic? It seemed to load and attach, but I cannot see it.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

The best cigar I ever smoked!

And there's 9 more resting and waiting for me! Yipee! 

The massive size of this cigar does give it a unique advantage in the humidor jungle. Because of the time commitment involved to smoke one, it's easier to keep my grubby paws off them. Willpower alone wouldn't allow me to let them properly rest


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the pick of the Victoria Secre.......I mean, awesome cigars. Enjoy Jamie!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Wait....your saying there were cigars in the picture? All I seen was some Victoria's Secret model.


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice. How much do does go for?


----------



## jamie140 (Jun 14, 2009)

Bill Brewer said:


> Very nice. How much do does go for?


They come in boxes of 10 and you can get them for around $250 or a little more. Made the mistake of smoking one upon delivery and it had burn issues. I'll try another after a month or so.


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

jamie140 said:


> They come in boxes of 10 and you can get them for around $250 or a little more. Made the mistake of smoking one upon delivery and it had burn issues. I'll try another after a month or so.


They must be beautiful, must be hard to put them away and not have a taste. How do they compare to the Cohiba LE 2004 Sublimes?


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Bill Brewer said:


> They must be beautiful, must be hard to put them away and not have a taste. How do they compare to the Cohiba LE 2004 Sublimes?


The Cohiba LE 2004 Sublimes are completly different and hard to find now.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice pick ups Jamie. They are on my list for my next order.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey guys. Glad you like them, but they are not LE they are EL Edicion Limitada.
Montecristo Sublimes Edicion Limitada


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Hey guys. Glad you like them, but they are not LE they are EL Edicion Limitada.
> Montecristo Sublimes Edicion Limitada


I thought LE was English (Limited Edition) for EL (Edicion Limitada)... ?


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bill Brewer said:


> I thought LE was English (Limited Edition) for EL (Edicion Limitada)... ?


Are these cigars made in America? 5 Vegas is pronounced Sinko Vegas, Padilla is pronounced Padiya and Limited edition CC are Edicion Limitado. If you are going to smoke em, learn how to pronounce em. Just respect to the cigar you spend a premium for.

Had to bust you bells Nick. LOL


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Are these cigars made in America? 5 Vegas is pronounced Sinko Vegas, Padilla is pronounced Padiya and Limited edition CC are Edicion Limitado. If you are going to smoke em, learn how to pronounce em. Just respect to the cigar you spend a premium for.
> 
> Had to bust you bells Nick. LOL


LOL. I guess you should follow your own advice. A few posts back you called them Limitada and now you call them Limitado...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Bill Brewer said:


> LOL. I guess you should follow your own advice. A few posts back you called them Limitada and now you call them Limitado...










He gotcha Andy


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bill Brewer said:


> LOL. I guess you should follow your own advice. A few posts back you called them Limitada and now you call them Limitado...


:laser:You got me. It's Limitada. My bad.







OUCH.....:frusty:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

You say potato, I say ... um ... plantano


----------

